# Hongi Sweden Where can I find some?



## sickwithcichlids (Jun 10, 2011)

So I came across these online and I have to have some! I know they are line breed in Sweden. There is a guy that lives 45min from me that has some but he is only selling on aquabid and they are going for a crazy price. I talked to him and he claims hes probably the only one in the United States with these fish. I have the reg Hongis from the lake, but these fish are stunning! I did a search and nothing really comes up on them. I was wondering if anyone knows anywhere else I can buy these in the US. thanks


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

That male is probably an exceptional dominant male, probably fed with food that intensifies the red color. Not all males will be the same. Selective breeding is important, stateside breeders may not have the same quality.

Be wary. Sellers will tell you how great and special their fish are. It depends on if you can trust people. Line bred Malawi cichlids do not have a great track record when they go mass market, quality goes down.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

a very beautiful fish...and the bright red really is unusual....NICE!!!!


----------



## rthomps6 (Feb 6, 2012)

I saw a post on aquabid, but last I checked the bidding for 5 was upwards of $80 without shipping. Yikes!


----------



## sickwithcichlids (Jun 10, 2011)

Ya the ad on aquabid are the guys I talked too. He told me he went over to europe to get his first ones when they were fry. I saw pictures of the parents of the actual fry for sale and they are colored up great also. I just looked and they are up to $90 for 5- 1 inch fry I talked to him and he said if I win the bid, I could just come by and pick them up in person. I only live 45min from him. So I guess that would save me $25. We will see.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

feeding hormoned food will make any srt look like that imo... id want to see pics of what his fish look like colored up not the parents of his breeders which is that that picture is of..


----------



## sickwithcichlids (Jun 10, 2011)

actual picture of the parents of the fry for sale


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Those pictures are nice. The last pic is of the 1" fry? Looks very colorful for such a small fish. Is he selling a specific ratio?


----------



## sickwithcichlids (Jun 10, 2011)

They are the pictures of the parents of the fry for sale, not the fry.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I am going to be honest...I know nothing of these fish. Something about the coloration looks off whether it is the picture or what I don't know. They look identical. Are these fish supposed to look identical when fully colored? Are you sure they have not been hormoned? Serious question....I honestly don't know.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The way the pics are arranged and the text is misleading. My bad.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> The way the pics are arranged and the text is misleading. My bad.


Yes, that is the same male in each pic. Hopefully people won't think that females will look that bright.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

noki said:


> Iggy Newcastle said:
> 
> 
> > The way the pics are arranged and the text is misleading. My bad.
> ...


Yep...as I posted above something seemed a bit off as they looked identical.


----------

